# Fluid HT+



## Burt4711 (27. September 2016)

Hi,

Das neue Fluid HT+ ist sehr interessant, finde ich.

Ich habe nur gesehen, dass hinten nur eine 160er Scheibe verbaut ist.
Kann man da was größeres einbauen? Habe auf der Seite nichts gefunden.

Lg


----------



## Burt4711 (3. Oktober 2016)

Kann denn einer sagen, wann das 2017er Bike zu kaufen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

